# 10 rules for being Human



## loner17 (Jan 9, 2006)

Just a stuff i received from an old friend, hope it helps



Ten Rules for Being Human 

by Cherie Carter-Scott

1. You will receive a body. You may like it or hate it, but it's yours to keep for the entire period. 
2. You will learn lessons. You are enrolled in a full-time informal school called, "life." 
3. There are no mistakes, only lessons. Growth is a process of trial, error, and experimentation. The "failed" experiments are as much a part of the process as the experiments that ultimately "work." 
4. Lessons are repeated until they are learned. A lesson will be presented to you in various forms until you have learned it. When you have learned it, you can go on to the next lesson. 
5. Learning lessons does not end. There's no part of life that doesn't contain its lessons. If you're alive, that means there are still lessons to be learned. 
6. "There" is no better a place than "here." When your "there" has become a "here", you will simply obtain another "there" that will again look better than "here." 
7. Other people are merely mirrors of you. You cannot love or hate something about another person unless it reflects to you something you love or hate about yourself. 
8. What you make of your life is up to you. You have all the tools and resources you need. What you do with them is up to you. The choice is yours. 
9. Your answers lie within you. The answers to life's questions lie within you. All you need to do is look, listen, and trust. 
10. You will forget all this.


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I laughed out loud at the end.


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

lol. Great post.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Very interesting and true.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

:lol Yep. #10's especially true when you're in the middle of the lesson. Great post.


----------



## Cameron (Jan 19, 2006)

Very clarifying


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes indeed


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

But... I don't want to forget! I'm printing these in my journal, and then on a page to stick above my bed, and on my mirror, and on my armoire...

I want to learn my lessons.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

It fit PERFECTLY on one page of my journal. It's a sign. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------

